# Will the tapes help me ignore bloat?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Ordered Mikes tapes last Fri.Will they help me to ignore pain, spasm, bloat, etc.?I'm the one with "no muscle tone left in bowel." (Got appt. with GP this Thurs.)I'm so afraid of the bloating, I can hardly eat. I must force myself to eat.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

The tapes may help you in a number of ways. They will help you relax, which may reduce your colonic spasms and bloat. The tapes help to change thought patterns that have been established over time. This is not a quick fix, but a long term way to change IBS patterns. I do not expect you'll stop thinking about it, but you may stop feeling it. AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, take a look at the graph on this study, just FYI. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Joan:Constipation and bloating was one thing that disappeared as I did the tapes. I have no idea why, but they did.







JeanG


----------

